# Favourite Shawn Bradley moment



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Yours?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

That's one of my three favorites.

Another is when he got his shot blocked on a fast break by 6'1 _Earl Watson_ in The Pyramid.

Yet another is when he got hiptossed by some guard a while back.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

The block of Earl Watson, no doubt!!!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

When Watson blocked him. Suprising wasnt it.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Rawse said:


> Yet another is when he got hiptossed by some guard a while back.






Oh, that's the winner and it's not even close. 




I believe the guy's name that did that was Mark Davis. That's his claim to fame. :laugh:


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

All of the ones mentioned, and when J-rich dunked on him (put back dunk earlier this season) Bradley kinda flailed about and ended up on his butt. 

I'll miss him


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

mine's an underrated moment. in the Fan Jam _exhibition_ game, he was complaining to the refs about fouls called on him. sheesh.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=181TMBX6


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Nobody likes the video?


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Probably when he retired.....


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, sorry to say it, but that would have to be my favorite Shawn Bradley moment... oh yeah, *I really dont care much for Shawn* I found it pretty funny when T-Mac dunked over him in the playoffs, ya'll know what im talking about right?


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

^Yeah the 1st post on this thread from Theo! has a gif of it .

I liked it when Shawn was blocked by the rim several times, quite funny when he can reach the rim on his toes .


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

anyone have a clip of the block of hip check?


----------



## SmithRocSSU (Jul 30, 2004)

Why all the hating? My favorite was when he dropped 50/20/10 on Shaq.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

That boring moment?

Mine is probably the seven straight MVP trophies he won, or the 200 point game streak he had.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Blocks Per 48 minutes

Marcus Camby 
Steven Hunter 
Adonal Foyle 
Joel Przybilla 
Jerome James 
Dikemebe Mutombo 
Eddie Griffin 
Tim Duncan 
Shawn Bradley 
Josh Smith


----------



## lafever8 (Jun 26, 2005)

if he was still in the league, i bet nate robinson would posterize him.


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

In all seriousness... I liked the fact that he was always the last person out to practice pregame because he was signing everyone's autographs and the last person back in the locker room pregame for the same reason.

Even if he was the goofiest player in the league, he was one of the nicest.


----------

